# Garbage disposal



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Our plumbing after the garbage disposal always clogs up if you put down a bunch of lettuce like food. Is it clogging because the disposal is only 1/3 horse power or because there is a 45 degree trap thing inside this T connector where my finger is pointing? Seems like the disposal doesnt shred enough. And I dont know enough about pvc if that T connector is needed. Thanks!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm interested to learn what you find. I'm also interested to know if draining the dishwasher to the tee instead of to the disposal is a factor.

Does you dishwasher have a filter?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@ionicatoms That is a good point. Why is the dishwasher plumbed there instead of into the disposal? Maybe switching the dishwasher to drain into the garbage disposal will fix the problem.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I havent had an issue with anything coming out of dishwasher. The stuff I unclogged is purely lettuce for example. Maybe I'm missing something.

My last two houses were like this. I know youre not "supposed" to put down things like lettuce or potato peels. But it should seriously not clog this often. My wife has clogged it 15 times and me, zero times. So theres that. Lol.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

We had this problem once forcing too much at a time, plus try pouring a bowl full of water at the same time. Best of all is to compost vegetable leftovers.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Upgrade the disposal; after that cleaning out the drain is on her. I bet the problem goes away if she has to crawl under the sink.

Vegetables can be washed in a colander or basket to prevent excessive leaf tissue from going into the drain. Not sure what the performance limits are on these devices. Never had to shop for one.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I miss my disposal. Septic tank life. Can't flush the toilet wipes either.

On the other hand, my water bill is cheap, even when using heavy irrigation. No waste water treatment fees!


----------

